# jojo let me take 2 pictures well almost 2 lol



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

here is the first one her landing stop when she came out 









and this one i wanted a nice pick the minute i picked up the camera she came in for a closer look


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Is she a shy bird?

She is cute anyways!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

umm not really shy, i have not had her long so she is still getting out to the room, i am trying to get her not to go on my shoulder in stead keeping her on my lap with millet and toys 

right now she is a sleep again i think her adventure out had worn her out lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know whats wrong with having them on your shoulder. It's one of the best places for them when you are trying to do stuff and they want to spend time with you lol. Hugs and slush usually ride around on my shoulder.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

she eats my glassses and hair , not to mention she sometimes climbs up on to my head, my hair is very long and the last thing i want is brid poop in it lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww she is very cute although I am going to say he  but I could be wrong, nothing wrong with having them riding on your shoulder as long as they behave  and her tiel is not behaving right now.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

yeah if he learns to behave he can sit up there i might pit my hair up in a bun so nothing is hanging down, my hair hangs down to my waist almost so there is loads to play with lol and i still have trouble getting her off, 

apart from a dna test how do i sex her ? the breeder says she a she i might email him and ask if she has been tested or if he guest ?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

birdieness said:


> I don't know whats wrong with having them on your shoulder. It's one of the best places for them when you are trying to do stuff and they want to spend time with you lol. Hugs and slush usually ride around on my shoulder.



i've read many times not to let any bird (budgie, tiel, all of them) on your shoulder, it makes them think they're dominate 

I know with my lovebird roxy when she gets on my shoulder and I give her my hand to step up to get off she goes into attack mode every single time.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw! what's wrong with a little bird poop? People pay big money for a bird poop facial you know! It looks like she really likes you and she is obviously not afraid. I don't know what you were so worried about. It looks like you're doing just fine. As strongly as you feel about it I'm sure you will have the kind of relationship you want with Jojo. Just keep doing what you are doing and don't worry. The more relaxed you are the more relaxed Jojo will be.
As far as how to sex them. As soon as Jojo goes through a molt it will become apparent. If male the face will turn a bright yellow. If female she will retain a dusting of grey. I'm sure you've seen pictues with all the reading that you have been doing.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

I don't let mine on my shoulders. Dooby shreds my ears and Daisy screams in them :wacko:


----------



## Birdie21 (May 24, 2008)

I let mine on my shoulder but I put a small hand towel on my shoulder first, catches most poops. I did see someplace that there is something you can put over your shoulders, sorta like a small cape and it has pockets to catch poops. If you sew, it wouldn't be hard to make. I do not let my birds on my head however.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Well shoulders are better than your head! My Jasper likes to sit on everyones head, it's his landing spot at times. :lol:

But your 'tiel is adorable.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

thank you  

she was out with my b/f today, he got her off my shoulder then she went to his lol, then flapped landed on his head, he went to my shoulder coz i called her lol i didn't think she would come lol, i was to busy laughing to get her down 

i cant wait fro the molt to see what i have her head feathers are starting to change already, and i she did wolf whistle


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have a feeling its a boy that you have there not a girl, with normal grey's you can't tell till they hit there molt at about 6 months so you have a while to go but there are other clues females have more of grey face but males get more yellow as they grow and if your tiel is already wolf whistling at 7-8 weeks chances are its a male, there are some females that will make noise and wolf whistle I have one but its not the norm.


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

oh right well hopefully by the time minnie goes back to school all her fathers will be in, and a boy can be called jojo ?


----------

